# Sprecher von E-Learnings bewerten



## Da Hacker (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Bitte. Ich hab einige Sprecher aufgenommen und jetzt möchte ich gerne von euch wissen, wie ihr diese Sprecher nach Noten beurteilen würdet.

Notenverteilung: 1 - *professionell*, 2 - *angenehm*, 3 - *mittel*, 4 - *verbesserungswürdig*, 5 - *uargh was ist das denn*, 6 - *total schlecht bitte nie wieder*

Um die Videos anzuschauen benötigt ihr den Adobe Flashplayer. Für diejenigen, die ihn nicht haben, gibt es eine .exe-Datei für Windows-User(auf Anfrage auch eine für Macintosh).

Hinweis: *Bitte speichert die Dateien zuerst auf eurem Computer, da es sonst zu unschöner Darstellung des Filmes kommt.* Danke.

Bewertungsfilm 1:
Flash-Player-Version
Kompilierte Exe-Version

Bewertungsfilm 2:
Flash-Player-Version
Kompilierte Exe-Version

Bewertungsfilm 3:
Flash-Player-Version
Kompilierte Exe-Version

Würde mich wirklich über ausführliche Kritik freuen. Also, wenn ihr mal ne ruhige Minute habt, dann sagt mir eure Meinung. Danke im Voraus.

Ciao:

Adam


----------



## Mamphil (16. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich finde alles nicht besonders gut gelungen:
5 / 6 / 4
Wenn sich die Sprecherin im letzten Film noch eine akzentfreie Tagesschau-Aussprache angewöhnt, rutscht die Note von 4 auf 2. Dort passt zumindest schon einmal die Artikulation, Lautstärke und Geschwindigkeit.

Mamphil


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,
also ich möchte hier gar nicht mit Noten bewerten. Aber ich kannm ich da Mamphil nur anschließen das die letzte Sprecherin für mich am besten war. Einzigst der Akzent hat mich gestört. Das mit den Akzenten oder eine Sprechstörung z.B Lispeln oder so ist bei der Aufgabe eines Sprechers aber immer hinderlich. Desweitern sollte drauf geachtet werden das nicht ins Mikro geatmet wird den dann entstehen immer so Kanller im Lautsprächer welche Unprofessionell klingen.
Zum zweiten Sprecher möchte ich noch sagen das seine Stimem noch etwas zu jung klingt. Ohne jetzt zu bewerten klingt das für mich auch wieder etwas unprofesionell.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mark (17. Februar 2007)

Hi!





> Das mit den Akzenten oder eine Sprechstörung z.B *Lispeln *oder so ist bei der Aufgabe eines Sprechers aber immer hinderlich.


...naja, RTL hat Katja Burkard in Punkt 12 nicht ver"hindert"  

@Sprecher: Besonders deutlich finde ich's am Ende:
a) eher gelangweilt und gleichzeitig gehetzt
b) eher holprig und vorgelesen
c) eher sympathisch und fröhlich
-> ich persönlich empfand die weibliche Stimme am verständlichsten und vorallem "interessiert freundlich"...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Februar 2007)

Also die K.B. kenne ich jetzt nicht. Schaue mir Nachrichten eigentlich immer auf ARD an.
Aber ergenzent kann ich mich dir eigentlich da auch anschließen das mir die letzte von allen noch am besten gefallen hatt. welche mir trotzdem noch am besten gefalen hat habe ich vergessen gehabt zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Da Hacker (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr vier,

vielen Dank für eure Zeit und eure Antworten. Interessante Kritik.

Fangen wir also beim ersten Sprecher an. Dort kam mir ein bischen zu "wenig" Kritik. Also scheint es wohl, als gäbe es zu diesem nichts anderes zu sagen als "uargh, was ist das denn" und "boah, wie langweilig"? Kann man diesem Sprecher irgendwelche Tipps geben(außer, dass die Stimme etwas "lebendiger" sein sollte)?

Der zweite Sprecher wurde von euch schon richtig eingeschätzt. Um genau zu sein ist er 14 Jahre alt und sollte mir nur als Referenz dienen. Ihr findet ihn also als Sprecher total ungeeignet, bzw. seine Stimme noch nicht allzu passend für "Videoanweisungen". Alles klar.

Die dritte Sprecherin wurde von euch noch als am besten eingestuft. Nur das mit der Kritik am Akzent hab ich nicht verstanden. Den Akzent welcher Nationalität konntet ihr entnehmen? Oder meint ihr den Dialekt - also zum Beispiel ein rollendes R?

Katja Burkhard war ja jetzt auch nicht soooooo unverständlich. Anscheinend hatte sie das gewisse Etwas, das für Fernsehsender entscheidend war.

Der Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen war noch ein sehr früher. Mittlerweile habe ich mir deutlich besseres Equipment gekauft(das Mikrofon, das ihr gehört habt hat bei Ebay 6 Euro gekostet(inklusive Versand) und hatte keinen Plopschutz oder ähnliches drauf). Wenn ich aktuellere Aufnahmen machen würde, dann wäre das Problem mit dem "Knallen" nicht mehr da - nur sind die Sprecher diese Woche leider nicht verfügbar.

Eure Meinung war mir sehr wichtig. Danke. Würde mich über ergänzende Kommentare und eventuell noch Verbesserungsvorschläge zum ersten Sprecher sowie die Beantwortung der Fragen zur Sprecherin freuen. Den zweiten Sprecher werde ich für Internetpublikationen zumindest bis zur Volljährigkeit nicht verwenden.

Ciao:

Adam


----------



## Mamphil (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

auch ein rollendes R läuft bei mir als Akzent / Dialekt und lenkt in meinen Augen ziemlich von Inhalt ab.

Sprecher 1 spricht zu leise, zu schnell, zu undeutlich, macht beim Komma vorm "wenn" eine zu lange Pause, verschluckt zu viele Endsilben, ein Satz ist vollkommen unverständlich: "Deshalb bietet uns Alcohol ? Kopierassistenten" (ca. 0:09 - 0:11). Es soll scheinbar "hier den" bedeutet, wobei es eher wie "Älkoh'lchirdn" klingt.

Tipp: Langsam und konzentriert, lieber beim ersten Durchgang extrem betonen, also jede Endsilbe überdeutlich und bewusst aussprechen. Außerdem sollten die Sprecher lächeln, dadurch wird die Stimme automatisch freundlicher.
Nebensätze sollten nicht besonders schnell gesprochen werden; eher langsamer, wenn sie wichtige Details enthalten.
Satzmelodie: Der Text klingt bei 1 einfach nur heruntergeleiert; ohne besondere Betonung o. ä.

Mamphil


----------

